# Does proviron alone shut you down or not ??



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all, there is so much conflicting advice for this,

Can somewone with some sort of proof confirm if prov will shut down natural test if ran alone ?

Ive herd it can be used up to 150mg with out shut down and is used for fertility and others say 25mg can shut you down ??

Thanks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The papers that come with legit Prov advocate it's use for upping spunk motility amongst other things.

Most of what I've read say it does not close down the HPTA. Ifact - I've yet to read that it does?


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

But surely you won't get much from using it alone anyway, it's only an androgen, it's got no anabolic properties.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i wouldnt have thought so as most take it during pct.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> The papers that come with legit Prov advocate it's use for upping spunk motility amongst other things.
> 
> Most of what I've read say it does not close down the HPTA. Ifact - I've yet to read that it does?


If there is evidence that it improves sperm motility it cannot be shutting you down. Your own endogenous testosterone as well as FSH are both essential in this process


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

by Bill Roberts

Contrary to common belief, Proviron is somewhat inhibitory of the HPTA. Using it during the recovery phase as part of post-cycle therapy is counterproductive. It is also inadvisable for this reason to use it continuously while intending to be off-cycle, but occasional recreational use presents no problem.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

LOCUST said:


> by Bill Roberts
> 
> Contrary to common belief, Proviron is somewhat inhibitory of the HPTA. Using it during the recovery phase as part of post-cycle therapy is counterproductive. It is also inadvisable for this reason to use it continuously while intending to be off-cycle, but occasional recreational use presents no problem.


 What does he mean by 'recreational use'?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

for libido pourposes, a little boost occasionally, but for me it does nish for my libido..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> by Bill Roberts
> 
> Contrary to common belief, Proviron is somewhat inhibitory of the HPTA. Using it during the recovery phase as part of post-cycle therapy is counterproductive. It is also inadvisable for this reason to use it continuously while intending to be off-cycle, but occasional recreational use presents no problem.


Disagree with him, it depends entirely on what doses are used, 50mg ED during PCT does help with mood/libido *without* further suppression of HPTA function.

So to answer you're Q mate, proviron alone will not shut you down unless you are using mega doses, then there may be some mild suppression of HPTA function.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks. What about off cycle? Is there any benifit

in running 25/50mg per day?


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> Thanks. What about off cycle? Is there any benifit
> 
> in running 25/50mg per day?


Bit of an old thread but im interested in this question????


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

50 mg day can help with more free test which is what we want on cycle or not


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

shotgun said:


> 50 mg day can help with more free test which is what we want on cycle or not


X2 mate, it seems after a bit of help from google that prov only halts recovery when the HPTA is already shut down, Luckily im only looking for androgenic benifits as opposed to anabolic so prov is looking sweet!!

For anyone else interested:

Int J Gynaecol Obstet. 1988 Feb;26(1):121-8.

The effect of mesterolone on sperm count, on serum follicle stimulating hormone, luteinizing hormone, plasma testosterone and outcome in idiopathic oligospermic men.

Varma TR, Patel RH.

Department of Obstetrics & Gynaecology, St. George's Hospital Medical School London, U.K.

Two hundred fifty subfertile men with idiopathic oligospermia (count less than 20 million/ml) were treated with mesterolone (100-150 mg/day) for 12 months. Seminal analysis were assa 3 times and serum follicle stimulating hormone (FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - ) luteinizing hormone (lh - leutenizing hormone - ) and plasma testosterone were assa once before treatment and repeated at 3, 6, 9 and 12 months after the initiation of treatment. One hundred ten patients (44%) had normal serum FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - , lh - leutenizing hormone - and plasma testosterone, 85 patients (34%) had low serum FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - , lh - leutenizing hormone - and low plasma testosterone. One hundred seventy-five patients (70%) had moderate oligospermia (count 5 to less than 20 million/ml) and 75 patients (30%) had severe oligospermia (count less than 5 million/ml). Seventy-five moderately oligospermic patients showed significant improvement in the sperm density, total sperm count and motility following mesterolone therapy whereas only 12% showed improvement in the severe oligospermic group. Mesterolone had no depressing effect on low or normal serum FSH - follicle stimulating hormone - and lh - leutenizing hormone - levels but had depressing effect on 25% if the levels were elevated. There was no significant adverse effect on testosterone levels or on liver function. One hundred fifteen (46%) pregnancies resulted following the treatment, 9 of 115 (7.8%) aborted and 2 (1.7%) had ectopic pregnancy. Mesterolone was found to be more useful in patients with a sperm count ranging between 5 and 20 million/ml. Those with severe oligospermia (count less than 5 million) do not seem to benefit from this therapy.


----------

